# EGD with APC ablation and closure of gastrocutaneous fistula with clips



## loriroberts36 (Mar 23, 2017)

I am looking for a CPT code for an EGD with APC ablation and closure of gastrocutaneous fistula with clips.  Would 43270 work for this therapy? Here is the op note...

·	Normal esophagus. Normal gastric mucosa. Normal duodenum including D1 and D2.
·	The external cutaneous side of the fistula silver nitrate was applied after careful cleaning with chlorhexidine.
·	Following this, endoscopy was performed, APC ablation was performed on the gastric side of the fistula, and at the fistula. 3 clips were applied

I have not found much information on how to bill for this procedure.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## shaughnessy20 (Aug 24, 2022)

I have been told to use 43255 for this : EGD with control of bleeding any method. ( APC / Clip) Hope this helps.


----------

